

Tom Lehrer's last (math) class (2001) - dctoedt
http://www.buckswoodside.com/stories/tomlehrer.shtml

======
variety
_His sudden withdrawal from a successful musical comedy career was a mystery
to many._

Well, the official explanation was that Henry Kissinger's winning the Nobel
Peace Prize in 1973 made musical comedy obsolete:

    
    
      "It was at that moment that satire died," says Lehrer.
      "There was nothing more to say after that."
    

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfour/documentaries/features/feature_...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfour/documentaries/features/feature_kissinger_profile.shtml)

